# Front Stone Guard



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

What products is everbody using to keep your diamond plate looking good?


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Mother's Aluminium Polish is what I use. Slap it on and buff it off. Pretty easy.


----------

